# Fundamental Good Practice in Dimensional Metrology: Free Download



## Uglydog (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still very much in learning mode, and found this this free download helpful.
Downside: you need to register for it. Upside: AVG didn't report any bugs.

Cut/Paste Abstract from the document ABSTRACT.
"This good practice guide is written for those who need to make dimensional measurements
but are not necessarily trained metrologists. On reading this guide you should have gained a
basic knowledge of fundamental good practice when making dimensional measurements. An
introduction to length units and key issues such as traceability and uncertainty is followed by
some examples of typical sources of error in length measurement. Checking to specification,
accreditation and measurement techniques are also covered along with an introduction to
optical measurement techniques."

http://www.npl.co.uk/publications/guides/fundamental-good-practice-in-dimensional-metrology


Daryl
MN


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good find Daryl


----------



## rowbare (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree, great find!

I googled the name and found this link that doesn't require registration:

http://www.m5zn.com/newuploads/2013/12/05/pdf/e465c93fa4af287.pdf

bob


----------



## John_Dennis (Dec 21, 2014)

That is an interesting article. Does anyone know of a much more basic tutorial about more basic measuring in the home shop?

Most of my metal working experience is cutting and welding to rather coarse tolerances. Thinking about thousandths and  ten thounsandths is very challenging for my mathematically deficient brain.

John Dennis


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 21, 2014)

Been there!!!
You are not alone.
Lots of people here to get you through this.
It will work!!
If you have some gage blocks, pick up the mic and measure. After you measure then look at the size.

Please check back in.
You will get this! And it is worth the struggle.

Daryl
MN





John_Dennis said:


> That is an interesting article. Does anyone know of a much more basic tutorial about more basic measuring in the home shop?
> 
> Most of my metal working experience is cutting and welding to rather coarse tolerances. Thinking about thousandths and  ten thousandths is very challenging for my mathematically deficient brain.
> 
> John Dennis


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Think if factors of a human head hair, not beard hair....1 average hair is .006 depending on who you use for a source.  1/6 of a  hair, 2 hairs.  It makes it ral for some people to understand small from Really small.  Tim


----------

